# Siderno, Reggio Calabria



## fut1a (Jul 24, 2011)

About to start the process of getting planning permission for a house renovation in Siderno and would like to know if anyone lives near here, or has renovated a property here?


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

fut1a said:


> About to start the process of getting planning permission for a house renovation in Siderno and would like to know if anyone lives near here, or has renovated a property here?


i have a freind who has parents there he knows everry one there and can help u with every thin if you need his detales let my know


----------



## fut1a (Jul 24, 2011)

pudd 2 said:


> i have a freind who has parents there he knows everry one there and can help u with every thin if you need his detales let my know


Any details and help would be much appreciated thanks.


----------

